# Used books? in English?? in Athens???



## hecate (Jul 12, 2010)

Other than the bazaars, does anyone know where to find used books in the Athens area? There was a terrific shop, but it's another victim of the crisis...

Thanks!


----------



## AbbyK (Dec 10, 2012)

If you are talking about Compendium, which used to be near Syntagma, they have moved to different premises. Their new address is Alikarnassou 8, and the shop is close to Metaxourgeio metro station.


----------



## hecate (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks. Yes they have a used book section, but I meant the one in Ag Paraskevi that was all second hand books and great. Really sorry to see that go. 

Anyone found any other places? New books simply cost too much! Ditto magazines.


----------



## rebartrees (Jul 18, 2009)

There is a bookstore with one case of used books in English in Monastiraki, on Ermou I think, near the flea market.


----------



## xenos (Dec 20, 2009)

As AbbyK said, Compendium have moved. It has an EXCELLENT selection of very reasonably priced books


----------



## Ad Rem (Apr 12, 2013)

hecate said:


> Other than the bazaars, does anyone know where to find used books in the Athens area? There was a terrific shop, but it's another victim of the crisis...
> 
> Thanks!


U can find many used books stores in Eksarheia.


----------



## Ioli (Jan 19, 2015)

Bazaars with second hand english books were mentioned above. Where could I found out more about them?


----------



## AbbyK (Dec 10, 2012)

If you are near to Pangrati, Nine Lives is having a bazaar there tomorrow, with plenty of used English books. You can get details if you go on Facebook and search for Nine Lives.


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

*used books in english*

If you go down the main flea market street at Monasteraki,past where the old furniture bit is you will see 2 second hand book shops,if you ask they will show you the large section of English books and German French etc..one is more expensive than the other but one has a lot of National Geographicals which I like,some fairly up to date and sheet music.


----------



## Ioli (Jan 19, 2015)

AbbyK said:


> If you are near to Pangrati, Nine Lives is having a bazaar there tomorrow, with plenty of used English books. You can get details if you go on Facebook and search for Nine Lives.


Thank you so much. I found the information on facebook as you said! I don't know if I can make it, but I'll try!


----------



## Ioli (Jan 19, 2015)

concertina said:


> If you go down the main flea market street at Monasteraki,past where the old furniture bit is you will see 2 second hand book shops,if you ask they will show you the large section of English books and German French etc..one is more expensive than the other but one has a lot of National Geographicals which I like,some fairly up to date and sheet music.


Thank you!


----------

